# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Евгении Райзер

## graizer

Добрый день! Хотелось бы поделиться с теми, кому этo может показаться интересным. Буду рада разным комментариям. Стихи мои, музыка... в общем моя, конечно, но временами я в этом не уверена:)) Ниже ссылка, там 4 песни.

http://www.realmusic.ru/graizer

----------


## Лев

*graizer*,
 Браво! Голос завораживает, тексты глубоки, слушается с интересом :flower:

----------


## luudvig

* Евгения* - супер! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Всё в 10!

----------


## Senia

*graizer*,
 ...... :flower:  всё очень понравилось.....

----------


## LINSLI

Завязала и пошла...классно!!!! Завидовать плохо, но пусть это будет белая и чистая зависть.

----------


## kensarinov

Евгения, хорошо, что поделились своим творчеством. Иногда просто не хватает хорошей авторской песни. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо за откровение. :flower:

----------


## Гуляев Сергей

Евгения, отличные песни, с удовольствием прослушал. всего хорошего!

----------


## Edgars

с удовольствием прослушал,очеееееееень понравилось

----------

